# A Little Taste of Heaven - Rosewood Open Vessel



## lathemaster (Dec 13, 2012)

Rosewood open vessel - blend of heart and sapwood. 

[attachment=14590]


----------



## myingling (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice wood ,,Great work


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2012)

That's cool! Nice wood and a nice form.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice job Mike. What are the dimensions on it?
Scott


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 14, 2012)

That's really nice ... the shape of a champagne flute. Now there's a thought ...


----------



## Patrude (Dec 14, 2012)

lathemaster said:


> Rosewood open vessel - blend of heart and sapwood.



nicely done, good eaven shape, well proportioned and nice finish.


----------

